
Capitalism as a Climate Solution - ericvanular
https://ericvanular.com/capitalism-as-a-climate-solution/
======
ericvanular
Paradoxically, the way to help create solutions to the climate crisis is...
the same way we got into this mess - by following the money.

Most people realize that we all need to create impactful solutions to the
urgent environmental situation. An obvious reason why this isn’t the case
already is because environmental and economic incentives don’t point the same
way.

In order to actually get wide-scale change happening quickly, we have to make
use of the main driving factor in our society - capitalism. Broad appeals to
people’s emotions unfortunately aren’t getting us where we need to be fast
enough. Let’s instead use people’s self-interest to solve issues.

Author here. Let me know your thoughts on the post or the approach I'm
advocating. Would love to hear contrasting opinions!

